# Latest toys received today



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

got them from a member.. cola... as NEW as could be without being new



















what chassis is this one?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

That is a Tyco/ Mattel 440X-2
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Dem look new to me! very nice!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

wow those are nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

clydeomite said:


> That is a Tyco/ Mattel 440X-2
> Clyde-0-Mite


sorry clyde....that question was for the one above it


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

looks like a super g plus chassis


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Jaguar is an early issue Tomy AFX Super G+ with the metal axle clip, black plastic chassis and grey "2-dot" magnets. Later versions didn't get the clip, had weaker black mags, and the chassis was molded from a more flexible gray plastic.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

so that is good?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

the grey double dots are the early more desirable one


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

GenevaDirt said:


> so that is good?


Well you have the *good* traction magnets.

And you have the *bad* brittle chassis.

However, in total you have a *good*, original condition, complete early version of the Super G+. Can't beat that from a collector standpoint.

If you were going to race, however, I'd move the traction mags to one of the later version chassis that are molded in gray. More chassis flex and less prone to breaking when walled.


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

1976Cordoba said:


> Well you have the *good* traction magnets.
> 
> And you have the *bad* brittle chassis.
> 
> ...


soooo...should I not race it and just admire its newness.....or should I just go for it? Any clue what it is actually worth?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

GenevaDirt said:


> soooo...should I not race it and just admire its newness.....or should I just go for it? Any clue what it is actually worth?


 
If you mean "race" as in hard racing within a basement league or club then I would get one of the later gray chassis and try to cop a set of the 2-dot mags on the cheap from a used feePay Super G+. And be careful not to mangle that sweet Silk Cut body (maybe try to find a beater on feePay?).

If you mean "race" as in run it around the track at home for grins then I'd say "Go for it!" :thumbsup:

That car should be worth $25-$40 easily, depending who's buying. A packaged one recently sold for $57.00 while a loose one went for $37.00.


----------

